# power limit on stock Tremec 6-speed?



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

What is the max horsepower/torque output that the stock 6-speed can handle and not become a liability?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

bluestreak05 said:


> What is the max horsepower/torque output that the stock 6-speed can handle and not become a liability?


750 HP from tests I've read. Even saw a twin turbo (on the net) with 900 and he blasted down the strip all day. Only broke an rear axle. 

Auto's 600HP stock.:rofl:


----------

